# Fish shrimp and some grits



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Some blackened redfish and shrimp over grits and mater gravy


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The grits were so runny they looked liked the quicksand in Indiana Jones movies, redfish was overcooked, shrimp was good. Note to self. Blackening ain’t drink a beer and stand around cooking🤣 still decent eats though


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I see you need help on that mater graby too. I agree, drinking, bullshitting and cooking can get cattywhoompussed.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

ha ha, still looks good to me. was that for Fathers Day? we had shrimp burgers and shrimp skewers. first try at shrimp burgers. not too bad. will be better next time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> I see you need help on that mater graby too. I agree, drinking, bullshitting and cooking can get cattywhoompussed.


Lmao I forgot about the mater gravy ! Cooked the onions in bacon grease,added a can of rotel,some flour and water. While outside cooking, I tell the wife to go stir the mater gravy and add a little water if to thick and taste if it needed anything, she then goes inside and adds a cup of heavy cream,wth😂 I should have just made shrimp tacos!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

smooth move said:


> ha ha, still looks good to me. was that for Fathers Day? we had shrimp burgers and shrimp skewers. first try at shrimp burgers. not too bad. will be better next time.


ive never had shrimp burgers, how’d you do yours? Sounds great though


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i disagree. drinking, bullshitting, and cooking are the holy trinity in alkabama. just get erbody to watch your back. 
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

btw, redfish looks edible to me. but them scrimps maybe rubbery.
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks good to me, I’d eat it right now.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> btw, redfish looks edible to me. but them scrimps maybe rubbery.
> jack


Shrimps and jalpeno were on point, they were the big uns from joe pattis, most were thicker then redfish filet. redfish was overcooked, mater gravy was turned into a milkshake, grits i got nothing🤣 2020 I hate u! Lmao


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

here's the you tube address for the shrimp burgers.
://youtu.be/feUMY4W-6hI


----------

